# 1/650th Enterprise-E Build



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

Greetings folks :wave: 
Just slammed up page 1 of this build. Now this will be a slow one in comin' along as there are more than just a few other (boring) things claming my time and attention right now and some actually important thing in to do over the next few months so this will be squeezed in when time allows but we'll see how things go.

Page 1 A Swift Kit Review. 

That's the lot for now, go easy troops and troopettes :thumbsup: 

Raytheon


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you for that amazing review! If you don't mind I'd like to link that to my site.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Very cool. I am thinking about buying this kit at Wonderfest myself. I don't want to build it immediately, but put it away until I am more experienced. However, I noticed on the bottom of the nacelles, there seems to be some fiberglass shavings. Is that easily cleaned up/ removed?

I just want to know I'm not getting in over my head before I purchase it.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

A Dremel with a cutting wheel takes care of any fiberglass flak in seconds.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

REL: No problem at all, link away sir 

Pixel : What REL said, been having a play with a cutter and it seems to work out with no real problem.
I'll be putting stuff like that up in my build but for now...

The spinning beastie:









The before...









The after...









All good dust/fiber/frag flying fun so goggles, old clothes and mask an absolute must 

Go easy


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Ah, cool, easy enough. Thanks for answering that question, REL and Raytheon.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Another exciting Raytheon model job. 

I think I heard REL's head pop, after that review of the model.LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

Greetings all,
Sovereign class silliness part 2 now up. 

Go easy gang !


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Fantastic stuff Ray!
I'll be following this build as closely as i would a new season of a fave programme!

Yer an inspiration to many of us here big fella!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Very nice! You know I'm interested in this build.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks all :wave: 
Well in the spirit of trying to keep the audience bored outta thier skulls...here's another update.  

You lot go easy now :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Man, that's a LOT of windows!  I guess I never realized just how many the Big E had. Wow.... 

Comin' right along! You've also got more patience than I do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks Griff,
Yep she do got a few windows, this much is certain. I was thinking a while ago about fulfilling an old friends joking ambition about putting some mullticolour flashing lights behind just one window on a starship and say that was where the after shift dance party was going on 



Griffworks said:


> Comin' right along! You've also got more patience than I do. :thumbsup:


I'm not sure patience is the right word...sheer bloody mindedness or stupid possibly. Something begining with P or S anyway 
Pulling off the forward saucer floodlighting, now that's the challenge !

Go easy all.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

....A DISCO ROOM!!!!!!!

......now why haven't any of the rest of us thought of that one? Do you think you could manage a 1/650 rotating glitter ball?

.....cor....i can almost hear "Staying Alive"......

Keep up the triffic work matey!

Rich


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

Tempting Rich, tempting. The disco room may happen yet 

Page 4 and a problem with a solution. 

Go easy folks !


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

*Been a while...*

Dragging this thread kicking and screaming back into the light...

Well got an update for you lot for what it's worth
Page 5 

Never realised it was so long ago since the last update  sorry about that.

Go easy.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Mighty impressive. Not a kit for the faint of heart though!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Yer brining back some mighty fine memories, there

I wish I'd have thought of blacking out the tunnels for the LEDs before I had shoved the bulbs up in there. I mis-underestimated the amount of light spill that caused.

Glad to see you used JWRJR's bussard circuts . the man does great work!

can't wait to see how you tackle the rest of the beast

cheers!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

How do all!



Lou Dalmaso said:


> *snip*
> 
> can't wait to see how you tackle the rest of the beast


Well Lou, funny you should say that...

Not tackling the rest completely but just Page 6 don't cha know   




> cheers!


And the very same to you sir, mines a pint  

Go easy


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

why wouldnt the manufacturor make that a LITTLE bit cleaner so somebody doesnt have to go to the hospital?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Looking good! Kudos for correcting that angle error in the lower saucer, but you have to give me a break this was the my first kit LOL. All of those things will be corrected in the 1/1000 version.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

The break is freely given sir...arm or leg ? 
Seriously though, it's not really a prob and i've been there meself. My SHADO mobiles for example, are close but still got more than a few things wrong with 'em and them was the first time i'd done a fiberglass mould of any kind.

Never easy sometimes being the one man band and i'd defy anyone to say they got it all absolutely spot on first time around, least ways i never have.
Or is that just me 



nx-o1troubles said:


> why wouldnt the manufacturor make that a LITTLE bit cleaner so somebody doesnt have to go to the hospital?


Well NX, see short paragraph above your quote. After all, even the 'big boys' get it wrong and that wrong varies between a 'little bit' up to 'Throw this piece of crap in the bin and never mention that it ever existed'

The 'go to the hospital' bit i don't get but the first coffee of the day ain't kicked in yet so i'll ask your forgivness on that one.

Go easy


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Ray, inspirational AND entertaining!

Top work model bloke!

Rich


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Ray,
I like your solution to the underside of the saucer. It kills two birds with one stone (and by "birds" I mean "problems", not "british women"...although I hear that those two terms are also interchangeable..hee) 

not only do you get the proper slant to the walls, but you also fill in the sharp corners of those channels and eliminate the light leaks in that area. 

I also had a fun time getting all of the wires i needed crammed into the pylons
I eventually pared it down to one pair to carry the voltage fot the nacelle lighting, one pair for the strobe and a strand of fiber optic. 

I can't wait to see what you do next :wave:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, definitely inspirational! Excellent work thus far. :thumbsup:


----------



## dazzagreenwood (Nov 19, 2006)

Looking good Ian mate.

See you soon for all the fun & games.

Take care

Regards Daz


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Why thank ye kindly gentlmen ! 

Rich: Must have a grin from time to time and i always try to pass them giggles around mate, just has to be done 

Lou: Yes them terms are most certainly interchagable and as for what i'm going to do next...
Well, will this do ?? 

Griff: Glad you like it sir !

Dazz: fun and games is a relative term me ole mucka 

Go easy people!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Hiya troops and troopettes :wave: 

Well waddy know...Another update and this be page 8 ! 

Enjoy.

Oh by the way, had a word or two chucked my way on another BBS about the, and i quote "pea green" hue to the pics of my TOS Viper so as not to clog up the board with two threads, i re-shot most of the Viper fighter pics.

Same gallery, new pics. 
Things i do for some people 

Go easy you lot!


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

You are very talented bugger!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

I love your work....

I may start stalking the hell hole.


(don't worry, I have no idea were you live......YET!) :tongue: 

hows the new refit coming along?

Chris.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Sweet! Your aztec and window masks are on the way.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Borz: Stalk away is that's what get's you through the day my friend, though best make it during the hours of daylight and make some noise.
I don't want a repeat of what happened with the trick or treat brigade a couple of years back :devil: 

The new refit is on hold while i deal with this gal, got a local model club show going on next month and hope to have her done (doubtful but you never know) as i got very little else to take since some decent soul bought my Refit and Cobra MkIII.
The shelf be a little empty ya know 

REL: Splendid news, thank ye kindly sir!

Go easy


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Ian, thanks again for sharing your work with us. You're one of the guys who make this a true community!


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Awesome work Ray!

Can i be a cheeky sod and ask what you'd charge to do one of these?

Rich


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Thankies fellas, 
Steve: I always enjoy seeing what other folks do meself so share and share alike i reckon  I'm happy and honoured to be a part of our plastic pounding, resin reshaping, etched metal mashing mob of maniacs...generally keeps me out of trouble anyways, well, sometimes.

Rich: Are you telling me you think you need permission to be a cheeky sod ? Stop acting all civilised will ya, it worries people 
PM sent my friend !

Go easy


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Ian,
just curious...did you end up removing the shuttle bay door for easy access to those hard to reach areas?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Lou,
Not as yet mate as i'm not quite at that point but i know the hard to reach areas of which you speak as i recall our last email yak fest concerning the fitment of the nav lights above and below the main hangar doors and so on.
That still may need to be the case but to use a line from a movie as i did in the last refit build log "'Ang on fellas, i've got an idea!"  

That idea may well come to fruition or failure by the end of this week, i'll keep you posted on that.

Go easy


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

*It's A Twofer Update*

Greetings all :wave: 

Right then, got a two page update thing going on here so without further waffle...

I give thee page 9 

And just for the heck of it, here's page 10 ! 

And that's that,
Go easy


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Blood and stomach pills!

Inspiring stuff my man! Can't wait for the next installment!

Rich


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Ian,
You magnificent Builder!!

You are/were a braver soul than I!. I could never have gotten as far into my build as you without having to join the two sides of the secondary hull. To be honest, there were some molding/casting issues that forced me to muscle/contort those two pieces together almost before I could do anything else. once that was done, it really limited my options on how to procede from there. (hence the shuttlebay advise) the most I could do is attach the pylons. I also see that you ran your support up thru the top of the secondary hull to get a second area to anchor your post.. Genius! 

can't wait to see what you come up with next! 

Cheers!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Looking fantastic! Sorry about that Lou, you got one of the first runs and the secondary hulls take a lot of work to get together, Ian has on one of the new one's and it goes together like a dream. 

Unfortunately for me I haven't been able to build one of the new one's yet as I still have quite a few of the old one's that had bubbles etc that I set aside for build ups, so I still have to muscle them together LOL.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank ye for the kind words fellas :thumbsup: 



Lou Dalmaso said:


> Ian,
> You magnificent B*st*rd!!


Thanks for that Lou but i'm not exactly a B*st*rd...i was at my parents wedding i'll have you know 


> *snip* can't wait to see what you come up with next!
> 
> Cheers!


Me niether and i'm not too sure it's going to be pretty! 



REL said:


> *snip*
> Unfortunately for me I haven't been able to build one of the new one's yet as I still have quite a few of the old one's that had bubbles etc that I set aside for build ups, so I still have to muscle them together LOL.


It just goes to show what the world is coming to when the man who makes the toys doesn't get to play with the new and shiny stuff 

Sometimes life just ain't fair is it.

Thanks again you lot and go easy.


----------



## dazzagreenwood (Nov 19, 2006)

'ello Ian matey

I don't mean to worry you, but we have only two weeks 'til the Club's shindig matey.

Just thought I'd let you know, I'll hobble off into the sunset now shall I :wave:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Whatcha Dazz!

Now Dazza, you never worry me untill the pills kick in son  Yeah, the 2 week deadline is on my mind and will not be forgotten.
You'd never let me forget it anyway.

Thanks for letting me know and reminding me, no pressure and all that....I am SO going to get you back, oh by crikey yes! 

Go easy


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

REL,
I hope you continue to produce this kit for a while, because after I knock down the pile of kits I got (and those to come) I may well want to take crack at building another one with your improved castings and the ideas that Ian has shown.

I've also learned that even mock, congratulatory pseudo-swearing gets editited unless you are using it as a quote.

and they say the internet isn't a good teaching tool


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Hiya all!

Well another update as the fun contiues...

Page 11 be right about here. 

Enjoy and go easy folks and folkettes :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

You are truly a dedicated man!

I'm wondering, how much weight does all the foil tape add to the thing?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank ye kindly!

Oddly enough, not as much weight as some may think. A full roll of the stuff i use which is a good 50 yards length weighs in at 1lb precisely according to my workshop scales and i did blow the dust off and set 'em before trying 

I would reckon approx 1/2 (maybe a bit less) was used on the 'E'. I can't reckon out what it would be after the backing paper is removed but as a conservative guess, i'd say about 6 to 7oz over the whole model.

Speaking of the model, saucer edge cleaned up, saucer wired in and glued on this day so tomorrow comes the final clean up and onward...NOW she beginning to look like a starship!! 

Go easy


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

Hiya folks :wave: 

Yea verily, 'tis another update, page 12 even! 

All go round here i can tell you.
Go easy all!


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

Well spin my nipple nuts and call me sally  

I wish I would win the lottery....

B E A U T I F U L L ! ! !

Chris


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Well only if you really insist Sally, Kryten or whichever you prefer 

Just a small inbetween update folks, a bit of deflector messing about.

Go easy all !


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Hiya all !
Ok then, dragging the carcass of this thread back out into the glare.

Page 14 back after a bit of DIY nonsense lord save us all  :freak: 

Go easy troops and troopettes :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

I always get excited about the first primer coat on any model, I find that's when it really starts to come alive. Great work thus far :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Man just adding the primer makes it look so... solid.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Entertaining as always, you talented scoundrel!

It makes me want to crack on with me own projects....(as opposed to "crack off" which is a whole different department...)

Lovin' the extra details and such like.....pure "extra mile" stuff!

Your deflector is inspired!

Rich


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Absoluely fantastic work, as always :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

Thankies folks !
Yea verily this afternoon bodes well for some airbrush action so i'll just finish me coffee and be doing that.

Mr Canoehead: Same here, always feels like reaching some kind of milestone when you can stand back and say "yep, actually looks like we be getting somewhere at last"

Nova: Agreed, never really thought about it untill you mentioned it but yeah, it do make it look all with it and in finally one piece does it not.

Rich: No arguments on the whole different department mate 

Fokker: comin' from yaself that definately rates a 'Thankyou sir!'

Go easy all.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Very nice work, I'm extremely upset the masking and window templates didn't arrive, I sent them weeks ago, and with the USPS overseas tracking is useless.


----------



## dazzagreenwood (Nov 19, 2006)

Looking good Ian mate.

Well I got my Y-Wing YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

REL said:


> Very nice work, I'm extremely upset the masking and window templates didn't arrive, I sent them weeks ago, and with the USPS overseas tracking is useless.


I've found that USPS tracking is useless for guaging anything.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

REL said:


> Very nice work, I'm extremely upset the masking and window templates didn't arrive, I sent them weeks ago, and with the USPS overseas tracking is useless.


Richard,
Ta muchly sir.
Don't worry yaself concerning the masks, as i said in the update page they finally made it here after all and with what looks like a world tours worth of grime all over the tube so sort of a just in the nick of time thing really.

Hardly your fault boss, you put ya faith in the postal service and they couldn't be bothered to play the game but that be how it is.

Trust me, they will get used on this lass anyways, nice bits of work too i might add :thumbsup: 
Some of the friskets i cut will go into storage for another project which will be along later i'm sure, the rest will get used for the purpose intended so no harm, no foul in the end.



dazzagreenwood said:


> Looking good Ian mate.
> 
> Well I got my Y-Wing YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Dazza!
Well done on the Y-Wing son...finished it yet? 

Go easy.


----------



## dazzagreenwood (Nov 19, 2006)

Don't be silly.

I haven't even started it, I've had a sniffter of the sprues and I must say I'm mightily impressed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

So you got the Y-Wing and you've only had a look at the sprues? you must be slowing down a bit Dazza 

Quick update, page 15. Nothing exciting, just a few wee details. 

Go easy all!


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Raytheon said:


> Fokker: comin' from yaself that definately rates a 'Thankyou sir!'


Aye, you called me "sir". But I am just a lowly kit assembler whom dwells in my basement dungeon and is nourished by a bowl of swill at 5:00. :jest:

You are quite welcome my friend. Keep the work coming along - it's amazing stuff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

You get a bowl of swill??...a whole bowl?!?!
I think i need to re-negotiate my rate, though it took long enough to get the upgrade to a daily handful of hot gravel so hopes are not high.



Go easy


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Mighty fine work Ray.


----------



## dazzagreenwood (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah I must be slowing down mate. The old Dazza would have had it built by now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

*Another Update*

Hiya troops and troopettes!

True enough Dazza, not to worry though. I feel certain you'll be into that box and doing a righteous number soon enough mate.

On to matters altogther more frivolous...
Page 16, first part of the paintwork thing. 

Go easy folks!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Ian,
Looking good, buddy (and thanks for the plug!)
Lou


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Really Great work Ray, 

I'm loving the aztec panelling job you've done thus far!

I tried to find the 1/2 mm masking tape on e-bay but no luck. Do you know where I might find them or perhaps the name of the brand?


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Trek, will this help?

http://www.jammydog.com/


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Ta fellas.

Beat me to it Tony  that's the mob i get the stuff from.
They ship worldwide and have an ebay store.

go easy


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks Guys!! This will REALLY help me when doing the ERTL Ent-E's.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

*Pinstriping*

Welcome Trek.

Page 17, plastering on the pinstriping tape. 

All good fun really, probably stretching the meaning of fun as usual but there ya go 

Go easy folks


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

GREAT work on the striping!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, you have much respect from me for your pinstriping skills!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks folks,
So far so good are words to live by on this one. The real acid test is going to be once the painting is done and the masks are removed.
At that point will be the make or break as to wether all this work has paid off. Saying that, i'll most likely only ever do one so may as well push the boat out so to speak.
Or give said boat a bloody good shove and hope for the best 

Should have something on that in the next day or so...maybe.

Go easy


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Most impressive!


Scott


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

You're quite the craftsman, Ian. Thanks for sharing the details with us. :thumbsup:


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Indeed, most impressive workmanship :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jsnmech18 (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow. Words just don't do this work justice! Truely amazing.

j


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank ye most kindly folks,
Your praise is appreciated i can assure you 

Well, all in all, not looking to bad so far and the masking appears to have done it's job as can be seen right here on a new update, page 18 to be precise. 

I think it's been worth it but as with things of this nature, your comments and critique is always welcome, so...what say you people?

Thanks again all,
Go easy gang.


----------



## dazzagreenwood (Nov 19, 2006)

Looking good big guy.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

WOW!! That looks really great so far, accurate and clean!!


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Spectacular Raytheon! You do the kit justice. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

*It's Sunday So It's Update Time*

Ta muchly all !
Doing the best i can here is all fellas, like i said, only going to do this once most likely so may just as well give it a good run 

Speaking of which...
Page 19, Bottom Saucer painting and quick lighting test. 

Just a short update because there may be a while untill the next one with other things to get done and what have you.

Go easy folks and folkettes !


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Incredible job Ray! Really wonderful work thus far.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow nice job! I can't believe you pulled off that spotlight effect, that's just fantastic.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Fantabulous!

Superclean paintwork and lunacy inducing levels of detail!

Your lighting is SO reminiscent of what's seen on screen, spotlights and all!

Rich


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Greetings All :wave: 


The Trekmodeler said:


> Incredible job Ray! Really wonderful work thus far.


Thank ye most kindly sir. We be getting there, though still not certain where 'there' is 


REL said:


> *snip*I can't believe you pulled off that spotlight effect, *snip again*


Mr Long Sir, i thankyou and that makes two of us  I had me doubts trust me.


lizzybus said:


> Fantabulous!


Ta Rich, she's getting there me modeling mucka.


> *lunacy inducing levels of detail*


I am so going to have to use that in the near future, just rolls of the tounge that does.

Go easy all


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Man, that is looking great! You should be very proud.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

*Update: Nacelle painting and the like...*

Hiya all!

Nova: I will be proud when she's finished and not before, untill then all bets are off  

Basic nacelle and pylon painting on page 20. 

Enough waffle outa me already.
Go easy folks and folkettes!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

....ulp.....

Cosmic, just cosmic!

Have you been taking them Guatemalan Insanity Peppers?.....That's the only way i could do a job of this grandeur!!!!

Top stuff Ian! Bravo, paint meastro!

Rich


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

WOW! Great job on those nacelles!!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

She's really lookin' sexy, Ian! 

(Yeah, I'm a geek....)


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank ya kindly folks  

Rich mate, no insanity peppers used here. I have no need of them for the insaity kick trust me. But that coffee yesterday morning tasted a bit odd.
Hmmm...

Griff,
You being a geek is just between you, me and anyone else i tell, okedoke ?  

Go easy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

*Here we go again.*

Hiya all!

Ok, dragging this thread back up in a kicking and screaming fashion...

Page 21, warp nacelle and pylon painting complete. 

'nuff said  

Go easy people.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Like we really mind you bringing up an absolutely gorgeous build-up . I am really impressed with your attention to detail. You are truely one of the best model build-up makers that I have seen outthere. Keep up the great work.

Scott


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Spectacular Ian !


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

VERY well done sir!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

Cheers muchly people, glad your enjoying it 

Here's another one, Page 22 Secondary hull main paintwork done. 

All go round here as usual 

Go easy.


----------



## frostrubin (Aug 9, 2006)

The best build up of Rels wonderful kit! A pleasure to read your "diary" and so inspiring! 
I can´t wait to see the next steps....


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

This is just fantastic.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

WOW... I did not know you where building RELs Ent-E! 

Looks fantastic! If I had the money and more importently the space to display her I'd might get one too


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

OH YEA!!! That truly is the Nemesis Enterprise-E!


----------



## thegt4master (Mar 17, 2007)

Absolutely faultless work !

Still working at 2:38am ?! It's not fair some of us are not allowed to stay up that late !


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Aye thank ya people.

Just a few pics extra of the last of the parts going on and whathaveyou. Small detail painting is almost complete, decaling to begin around about this Thursday i hope.





































These and others to follow next update  



thegt4master said:


> Absolutely faultless work !


Nah, i just don't photograph the bad bits  



> Still working at 2:38am ?! It's not fair some of us are not allowed to stay up that late !


I got a plastic laminated permit from me mum to stay up late and play. Granted the time and dates are just filled in with a crayon but it's the only one i got so me gonna use it.

18hrs straight, that was a good day!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Really cool Ray! She's gonna be a mirror of the CGI model.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Howdo all :wave: 
Thank ya Trek 

Well people, page 23, small part attachment and paintwork complete. 

Go easy all!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Absolutely remarkable! She's filming quality for sure. Can't wait to see her with the decals!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Man, that is one BIG, DETAILED, MONSTER, spaceship! Grandly done.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Ray,
I'm concerned...there are a few spots where there will be decaled lifeboats ( the four groups top saucer near the phaser strips and two groups down under on the belly) and you've still got those areas painted with the dark gray. Are you doing something additional to protect the decals from being discolored by the underlaying color? You might want to look at painting those areas with white/light gray so that the lifeboats look like the rest

just my 2 quatloos,

Lou


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

I thankya all.

Lou, fret thee not my friend. I recall your post from wayback concerning the lifeboat decals and that was stuck in my brain and forms part of the decaling plan thanks to your good self.

I just need to cut out said decals then have a measure up to make sure i've got the pinstriping right for the 4 groups on the dark grey area of the top saucer then back paint that area 'fore slapping said decals on.
The belly section where there's the whole decal panel with the lifeboat marking slap bang in the middle will have to be treated likewise so all in hand.

Advice wise, your 2 quatloos are good currency with me anytime mate :thumbsup: 

Go easy


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Ahhh,...I figured as much.
I just got a little vicarious paranoia. (but I'm sure a shot from the Doc should clear it up)

You'll really enjoy putting the decals down. It adds a whole new look to the lady. 

One last question... there are some dark colored decals that cover banks of windows on the top of the saucer (about in the region where the docking ports are located on the bridge deck) do you plan on cutting the decals around said windows? I can tell you that the windows show up perfectly well thru the decal material should you choose not to trim them out. I didn't trim them, cuz I'm a big chicken

cant wait to see how it all turns out,
Lou


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

No prob with the vicarious paranoia Lou but yeah, a shot may be an idea and mines a double JD 

I am indeed enjoying giving the gal her colours at last.

Funnily enough i was wondering wether they would need trimming around the window ports or not, thanks for the info and trust me i'll chicken out with the best of 'em!

Ta muchly Lou, much appreciated advice my friend


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Well now folks, 
the decaling stage is sorted after a fashion.

Page 24, da decaling is a done deal! 

I can still smell the Microsol


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Incredible!! I just don't have words!! Ray amazing job!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

OK... are you proud yet??? COME ON!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Ta muchly Trek :thumbsup: 

OK Nova, i am feeling a bit proud of her and the slog so far yes...
That better? 

Go easy


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Fantastic Work!


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

"sniffle...sniffle...."....(weeps into hands...)

....Stupendulous!...I can barely find the words....a first for me...

Utterly amazing build, Ian.

Rich


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

You guys haven't seen the latest pics of it fully lit.

http://resinilluminati.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=80&start=30


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

The Nemesis-E sure was done justice with this build!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Looks just like the one in the movie, spotlights and all. I can't wait to see what he does with my Ktinga


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

I'd like to see what you both do with the K'tinga! 

As for myself I'm trying to resize all of these techniques to fit the 1/1400 ERTL Ent-E.  :drunk: :dude:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

I Thankyou all, much appreciated.

Richard, I'll be looking forward to the K'Tinga meself sir! And thanks for doing the linky :thumbsup: 
Saved me the aggro and these folks bandwidth of posting them all here unless someone asks.

Trekmodeler, It can be done in that scale i feel certain of that. I have no experiance with the 1/1400 ERTL 'E' so your ahead of me on that score, I would hazard a guess that fiberoptic is going to be your best mate there though for some of the tight spots, yes?

Keep us aprised on that one!

Go easy all


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Raytheon said:


> Trekmodeler, It can be done in that scale i feel certain of that. I have no experiance with the 1/1400 ERTL 'E' so your ahead of me on that score, I would hazard a guess that fiberoptic is going to be your best mate there though for some of the tight spots, yes?
> 
> Keep us aprised on that one!


Oh yes! Fiber optics will work great. I used them on my 1/1400 First Contact Ent-E. I even started a sort of study model using a beat up ERTL Ent-E model I'm refurbishing. I'm trying to get it to look like the Nemesis version with the movie battle damage. So far it looks pretty ok but we'll see once I begin work on the actual one. 

Thanks Ray and good luck with the K'tinga! :dude:


----------



## thegt4master (Mar 17, 2007)

Too stunning for words !

Can't think of anything else to say apart from "Fantastic" and "Well done mate !"

Rob


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Howdo troops and troopettes :wave: 

Oh yet again, another update...
Page 25, lighting test pics and dedication plaque master. 

Wadda life eh?  

Go easy you lot!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Raytheon said:


> Howdo troops and troopettes :wave:
> 
> Oh yet again, another update...
> Page 25, lighting test pics and dedication plaque master.
> ...


Beautiful work. Still, I'd like someone to do a more subtle paint job, like First Contact.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Beautiful! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Excellent Craftsmanship Ian :thumbsup: My hat is off to you sir.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

This looks absolutely fantastic, one thing though ...you do know your pencil marks will probably show up in the rtv and casting, super light, but there none the less...learned this along time ago, the hard way 
Will


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Thankies folks!

Pixel, Your not the first to mention that and fair comment. If i recall correctly, it wouldn't take much to retrofit to the First Contact version and paint as that. Maybe someone will but not me, at least not right now anyways.

Wbnemo, yes i did know that and like yourself i learned it a long time back the hard way but then don't we all in the end?  But no matter, it's always good advice :thumbsup: 
I scrubbed the master 'fore it went under rtv but the castings just didn't work out, tried a fair few times but never got a clean acceptable cast in metal. Still i have the mold for possible later use in resin and the original will just be painted and go on the base as is.
Such is life 

Go easy all!


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

How much did you spend on all the materials on this, and how many kajillions of dollars would you charge somebody to buy that off you?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Really beautiful! A fantastic job building her!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

Hiyas all :wave: 

Well finally...
I BE DONE!!! :thumbsup: 

Page 26, Model build now fully complete. 

Good questions NX, if my addled brain recalls correctly...
Materials cost approx $80 to $100
Would sell for approx $4000 or best offer but only if she's real cute and over 21  

And that's enough outta me!
Go easy all!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Man, that is one fantastic finished product. I just don't know what else to say but WELL DONE!


----------



## thegt4master (Mar 17, 2007)

Well done mate....Superb work !


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

yeah... I remember when I finished my first... no... wiat... I don't think I've ever actually finished anything...

Congratulations... she's beautiful!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

WOW, Absolutely phenomenal build Raytheon!! Geordie would be proud!


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Phenomenal work my friend!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Eh...its..OK, I suppose... If you like that sort of thing...  

Somebody has to keep your head from getting too big there, Ian.

Stellar work, my friend!

Lou


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Well done, Ian! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Greetings and many thanks folks!!

Lou, worry not about a swell head happening here mate, like the pointy eared fella once said "You proceed from a false assumption, i have no ego to bruise"


I think i traded mine away for the Queens shilling a shade over two decades ago my friend and i'm getting by ok without it 

Well folks and folkettes, it is now truly a done thing...

Completed Gallery pages with the now fully expected crapilly shot video by cheapskate productions. 


Go easy you lot!
I need a coffee


----------

